# Possible Bad Ignition Coil



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

I am tring to start a briggs 16.5hp motoro that I recently put a new rod into.
At the moment I am not getting spark and suspect a bad coil. I have checke the air gap and it is at .012", I belive this is correct. Is there anyway to test the coil using a meter? 
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

You probably already tried a different spark plug. Right? If you have a different spark plug you can trust and the mag. air gap is correct, you should be able to spin the flywheel by hand and see a spark. Be sure all safety switches are correct and the key is in the 'on' position. 

Jake T.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Jake, Yes I have tried that. Since I am 95% sure at this point the coil is bad I have just bought one on the auction site. I should have it in a day or two. Hopefully that soves my problem.
I was just seeing if there was any way to measure the resitance of the coil or any other tests that could be performed on the coil itself.

Thanks for the reply,
Jim


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like you're on the right track. Good luck.

Jake T.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

New Coil arrived today and fired right up. The old one must have fried. Thanks for the help. Jim


----------



## Jake T. (May 5, 2007)

Coool. Glad you got it running.

Jake T.


----------



## danbook (Nov 25, 2010)

jimbo-slots said:


> I am tring to start a briggs 16.5hp motoro that I recently put a new rod into.
> At the moment I am not getting spark and suspect a bad coil. I have checke the air gap and it is at .012", I belive this is correct. Is there anyway to test the coil using a meter?
> Thanks, Jim


Hi I like this thread I'm having problems on my ignition coil and I like how you discusses this things I really learn a lot very informative regarding on the replies of the people here thanks for asking it here. I may look stupid because this thread is 2 years ago just wanted to tell you that I appreciate it!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

